# A name for my fursona



## Wolfheart1125 (Dec 13, 2010)

So I'm realizing that after being a furry for two years, I still don't  have a name for my fursona.... Any suggestions for names or ideas on how  I should come up with one?


----------



## Monster. (Dec 13, 2010)

Either a) Just give your fursona your own name or your nickname, or b) find a name you like. I don't recommend the second one; lots of people who give their fursonas names completely at random usually end up CONSTANTLY changing their design. Another tip is to look at your s/n name, and use that to name your fursona. For example, "Heart" might be a good name.


----------



## Willow (Dec 13, 2010)

Look through lists of different names and their meanings. 

Like Old English or Germanic names.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 17, 2011)

What about a name based on appearances? Like a name that would fit based on unique characteristics of your fursona's look?
I have the same problem with my fursona, he doesn't have a name... I was never very good with names, I wrote a short story ('bout 10 pages) and realized no one had a name... lol
Noticed this was old... NVM!


----------



## Pine (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you have any IRL nicknames you could base him/her off of? Mine is Pine and Pineapple is one of my IRL nicknames. It's not very common but I've seen some furs do it.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 17, 2011)

I've got no nicknames.... Really sucks 'cause I don't like no having a name for him...


----------



## Coyotez (Jan 19, 2011)

IMAGINATION!

Mine is Ezerith - random name I came up with out of boredom.


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

Coyotez said:


> IMAGINATION!
> 
> Mine is Ezerith - random name I came up with out of boredom.


 
I'm not good at imagining names I'll get one eventually though! Through either this forum another or my fail story ! lol


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Either a) Just give your fursona your own name or your nickname, or b) find a name you like. I don't recommend the second one; lots of people who give their fursonas names completely at random usually end up CONSTANTLY changing their design. Another tip is to look at your s/n name, and use that to name your fursona. For example, "Heart" might be a good name.


 
/thread


----------



## loneblackwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

or you could do something involving his/her color scheme my fursona is black and white and his name is Coal because coal is black and the light reflecting off raw coal turns it white because its just like hitting a mirror. just s suggestion take it or leave it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 31, 2011)

Go by something that's a compilation of your likes and something slightly related to your fursona's species.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jan 31, 2011)

Call your fursona Dexter.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Call your fursona Dexter.








Uh, no.


----------

